# My haunt has a new name.



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

We changed our haunt name to "LURKING IN THE DARK" instead of laughing in the dark. It is a bit more flexible for different themes each year then laughing could be. Anyway just thought i'd let ya know. Trick or terror was our first haunt but thats a haunt in CO. Then we went to laughing in the dark (never used was gonna be the name this year) to now the official name is lurking in the dark.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

LIke the new name.
Unless it's another haunt in your area I don't understand the big worry about having/sharing the name of a haunt. For most names (of the scarier nature) chances are that at least one other haunt has or has had the same name, does it degrade the two (or more) haunts because they share the name? Realistically, who would know? So few people end up competing on a national level that, like a tool, it's not owning it that makes or breaks your haunt, it's what you do with it.
But again, I do like the new name, I think it leaves you lots of room to play and create.
Whether you make the laughter creepy or a belly laugh in how it's depicted can change as time goes on.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Great name for a haunt. i like it. 
LAUGHING IN THE DARK where "YOU'LL DIE OF LAUGHTER"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nah "You'll die of laughter" seems like a comedy club thing haha.. I'm thinking.. "The most terrifying happens when you hear the laughing in the dark". Or " Monsters growl, Chainsaws spark. Terror awaits with evil clowns.. LAUGHING IN THE DARK!

I dunno i got plenty of time to think of a slogan. I think every year the theme,props,characters will change a bit but the main character will always be an evil Clown inside the haunt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the new name more than the old one.


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 22, 2012)

I like it lol. Just changed ours to Post-Mortem this year.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea we are changing ours again after realizing it just doesn't fit in with an annual changing theme. It's a cool name for clowns but i don't think we are always going to go for the clown theme. ...Back to the drawing board.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at having a company/group name and then put "Presents...."
That allows you to keep a solid identity while changing the theme/"Presents" part from year to year. As an example "Bare Bones Theater presents Dark Laughter"
the Bare Bones Theater is the company name and the Dark Laughter is the theme for the year.


----------

